

I'm sharing a little knowledge back to the community, your thoughts? - xtrycatchx

I'm a Java/JEE practitioner and in my own little ways I'm writing a blog (though it's limited to what i knew) to share my little knowledge back to the community. DO you think this is a good approach? Well honestly one of the purpose (aside from sharing back to the community my small knowledge) is to have feedback from other Java-related or any programming practitioners. This way, I'll be able to learn from the community too. What do you guys think?
======
bendmorris
If you want to blog, blog. If people like it, they'll read it; if not, they
won't.

Not sure where you're going with "do you think this is a good approach?"
unless you're trying to advertise.

Also, you seem to have posted the exact same thing yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1981394>

...and you've been posting links to your blog for weeks now. One mention of
your blog is quite enough, thank you. If you add some interesting content that
people find useful, your readership will improve.

~~~
TheSmoke
if people know it, they'll read it. otherwise, you are wasting your time if
your primary goal to share the knowledge with other people and not keeping
notes to yourself.

------
carbocation
I think you should share a link. And yeah, of course it's limited to what you
know! That's not a problem.

~~~
xtrycatchx
Thanks. Here is my blog <http://www.adobocode.com>

------
db42
sure, go ahead with the blog.

------
FirstHopSystems
Do it!

~~~
xtrycatchx
will surely do.. thanks

